# My Lynskey Helix build finished



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

Finally got my Lynskey Helix built up. Getting a better wheel set (Williams 38 Carbon clincher) soon.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

beautiful bike!
you really need to size up.
head tube spacers at 4cm and saddle with what looks like a 25mm setback and saddle slammed all the way back on its rails.
why not go up a sized and get 1 degree slacker seat tube and 2cm of head tube length?

just curious


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Campy like it should be! I like the red accents on the new Campy Black/Red, I hope the red anodizing is of good quality unlike the rest of their bolts.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

a_avery007 said:


> beautiful bike!
> you really need to size up.
> head tube spacers at 4cm and saddle with what looks like a 25mm setback and saddle slammed all the way back on its rails.
> why not go up a sized and get 1 degree slacker seat tube and 2cm of head tube length?
> ...


+1 Congrats on the new build and welcome to the Helix family. That said, I agree with avery you should really consider sending it back for the next size up (using their 100% satisfaction guarantee).


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Very classy build indeed. But next time, ditch the saddle bag for photos please.


----------



## Igor1080 (Jun 3, 2012)

Cool bike


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Nice to see more of the gray metal. Welcome to the Lynskey family. Either its not adjusted or as others have suggested you need to size up. Lynskey will take care of you on this one.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Beautiful bike ... You should get Lynskey to re-wrap your handlebar ... The front derailleur cable under the wrap is too high is it not? Will you not feel it when you are resting your palms on top?


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

a_avery007 said:


> beautiful bike!
> you really need to size up.
> head tube spacers at 4cm and saddle with what looks like a 25mm setback and saddle slammed all the way back on its rails.
> why not go up a sized and get 1 degree slacker seat tube and 2cm of head tube length?
> ...


I'm not sure I need to size up. Looking around at pictures of other Lynskey builds, most are showing at least as much seatpost and similar amount of spacers. It's not 40mm (actually 33) and i will probably remove some of that and flip the stem so its more parallel to the ground. The seatpost is 20mm setback but the saddle needs to adjusted somewhat. I got this size since the geo is nearly identical to the Serotta that I have been riding.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

still say you need to size up.
running 33mm of spacers, plus 1cm of stem rise, and your saddle is over 2cm's setback on a 20mm setback post.
Even on the Serotta the fit looks marginal.

Go with a bigger size, run your saddle in the center of the setback position on your current post, and lose 2cm's of spacers because of the taller head tube.
just my lousy opinion
bike still looks really well put together
hope you enjoy many miles on your new steed.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

This is the second gorgeous Helix in this thread that doesn't look like it's the right size for the owner. Way too many spacers and your saddle is rammed way back. Fit is the most important thing. I don't understand how people can buy these expensive bikes without knowing exactly what size they need. How many road bikes did you own before you bought this? Nevermind, the Serotto doesn't look like it fits either. Maybe you've always ridden a size too small frame and just got used to it.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

bruin11 said:


> I'm not sure I need to size up. Looking around at pictures of other Lynskey builds, most are showing at least as much seatpost and similar amount of spacers. It's not 40mm (actually 33) and i will probably remove some of that and flip the stem so its more parallel to the ground. The seatpost is 20mm setback but the saddle needs to adjusted somewhat. I got this size since the geo is nearly identical to the Serotta that I have been riding.


I don't think anyone is concerned about the amount of seatpost you are showing rather the fact that its slammed back. If this isn't the final position, you might want to post it properly set up. Just looking at it it looks to be a small. Upsizing to a medium would get you approx 1.5 cm more TT and HT to work with. There might need to be a stem change but odds are you are going to be pretty close. Unless you bought is used, the swap is worth looking into.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

a_avery007 said:


> still say you need to size up.
> running 33mm of spacers, plus 1cm of stem rise, and your saddle is over 2cm's setback on a 20mm setback post.
> Even on the Serotta the fit looks marginal.
> 
> ...





Ramjm_2000 said:


> I don't think anyone is concerned about the amount of seatpost you are showing rather the fact that its slammed back. If this isn't the final position, you might want to post it properly set up. Just looking at it it looks to be a small. Upsizing to a medium would get you approx 1.5 cm more TT and HT to work with. There might need to be a stem change but odds are you are going to be pretty close. Unless you bought is used, the swap is worth looking into.


Yeah I see what you guys are saying. The bike isn't totally set up but the seat probably won't be moving to much farther forward. I have flipped the stem and removed 3mm of spacers though. I'll look into moving up a size. Thanks for the constructive comments.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hmmm. Now I'm confused, which fits you better? The stem up with 33cm of spacers or The stem down with <5cm of spacers? That is a dramatic difference, especially in reach (it gets longer as you go lower).


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

Ramjm_2000 said:


> Hmmm. Now I'm confused, which fits you better? The stem up with 33cm of spacers or The stem down with <5cm of spacers? That is a dramatic difference, especially in reach (it gets longer as you go lower).


My mistake, I removed 3mm not 3cm. But it's better with the stem down.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice ride and nice choice for your group. I've been riding Record/Chorus mix for so long I was starting to become a bit of a snob with the less expensive groups. Recently I buily up a cheap ride with Centaur and Voloce. It is now my work ride for lunch time rides. All I can say is that even the less expensive Campy looks great and works fantastic. Ribble can get you some very nice prices if you search.


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice bike! Ignore all other unpleasant comments, who cares what others think as long as you are happy with it. Just ride!


----------



## Goldman (Aug 27, 2009)

That looks great! I love the attention to detail.
I would be tempted to go a little bigger though. When I first built up my Moots I had a zero offset seat post on it which meant that I had to push the seat back like that. When I got my layback post and I moved my seat back to the middle I felt that it improved the ride a little also.
I think the number of spacers sometimes depends on body shape and flexibility as well. I have more seat post showing than you but my stem is slammed. This is because I have long legs but a shorter body.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

The most beautiful Helix I've seen was the one I saw @ a store built with DA and some 50mm carbon wheels. I was floored when I saw it. 

They pop up on EBAY once in a while. There was a frame (fork inc.) that went for under $2 grand and too bad I didn't have the money for it.

OP- what's your height and inseam? Based on the Lynskey table I'm a Medium (54 ETT). I'm around 5'7.

Congrats on the bike.


----------



## danvuquoc (Jun 23, 2011)

How do you like those Time pedals? Its one of the few brands of pedals I have never tried.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

B05 said:


> The most beautiful Helix I've seen was the one I saw @ a store built with DA and some 50mm carbon wheels. I was floored when I saw it.
> 
> They pop up on EBAY once in a while. There was a frame (fork inc.) that went for under $2 grand and too bad I didn't have the money for it.
> 
> ...


I'm not a big fan of the Lynskey table. I'd ignore it and base any frame selection on the ETT (BTW I find the M's ETTs to be closer to 54.3) and HTL. At a hair over 69" I'm supposed to be on a M/L but it would definately be on the large size for me.


----------

